# NYSP Executive Security Beefed Up



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

ALBANY - The State Police squad assigned to protect Gov. Paterson is being increased by as many as 45 troopers at a cost of more than $4 million - even as Paterson calls for cuts in state spending, The Post has learned. 
The extra plainclothes and uniform troopers, who will increase Paterson's "executive services" detail by more than 25 percent, would be assigned to the governor when he travels, officials said. 
Other troopers will be assigned to strengthen security at Paterson's Mid-town and Harlem offices as well as to the Capitol and the Executive Mansion in Albany, an administration official said. 
State troopers were notified Monday that they could apply for the new positions, according to a State Police source. 
The beefed-up security comes as Attorney General Andrew Cuomo continues to investigate allegations about rogue members of the executive services squad of State Police. The squad - assigned to guard the governor - reportedly engaged in political dirty tricks during the tenures of former Govs. Eliot Spitzer and George Pataki. 
Paterson's security is being strengthened after a special study was commissioned by State Police Superintendent Harry Corbett. The study concluded, after consultations with federal authorities, that protection for the governor was inadequate, an administration official said. 
The study did not focus on any specific threats against Paterson but concluded that his State Police detail was insufficient for potential emergencies, the official said. 
Spitzer reduced the size of the State Police detail assigned to the governor when he took office in January 2007 from the far larger squad - which included submachine-armed backup units - that routinely accompanied Pataki. 
Pataki had about 200 troopers assigned to executive security. The number declined to about 150 under Spitzer.

NEW YORK POST

 
MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU: Gov. Paterson with his special State Police protective squad, which he plans to increase by 45troopers at a cost of $4 million.


----------

